# اسئلة مقابلة شخصية مهمة.........هام جدااا للجميع.



## ehabnageh (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم لكل المهندسين اللي في المنتدى الرائع.........في بعض الاسئلة شفتها في امتحانات شفوية و كنت حابب اخد رايكم في الاجابة عنها........الاول......ثلاث احبال (واحد طويل و متوسط و قصير ) وكل حبل في نهايته وزن ثابت( 20 كجم مثلاا) ... اي من الثلاث احبال عليه اجهاد اقل .... و قل السبب؟الثاني..... كفاءة ال centrifugal pump اكبر ولا ال axial pump ؟ و قل لماذا...؟؟؟الثالث..... قلم رصاص بين الصباعين (الابهام و السبابة) سن القلم الرصاص علي الابهام و قاعده القلم علي السبابة........اي ضغط هيكون اكبر ؟؟؟ هل علي السن ولا القاعدة؟؟؟؟ ولماذااا؟؟؟و شكرااااااا


----------



## eng_mun3m (26 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه

انت كنت فى امتحان جابكو 
بص يا مان 
الحبل الطويل يسبب اقل شد لان التقل مشدود بحبلين وكا ما زاد طول الحبل قلت زاوية كل حبل على حده مع الراسى لو رسمت الشكل وعملت تحليل قوى واتزان عادى هتعرف الحل بس المشكله اللى ما يعرفش الشكل مش هل يعرف احنا بنتكلم عن ايه 
بيتهئ لى ان centrifugal pump اعلى ودى من مميزاتها وما قللكش اذكر السبب

الضغط على السن اعلى لان نفس القوة مؤثره على القلم وعندى الضغط بيساوى القوة على المساحه المساحه عند السن اقل اذن الضغط اعلى


----------



## ehabnageh (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس منعم علي هذه الاجابة ........


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 أبريل 2009)

مكشورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamadalx (26 أبريل 2009)

طبعا centrifugal pump اكبر من axial pump فى الكفاءة الهيدروليكية بس ممكن أسأل البشمهندس اللى طرح السؤال ليه يابشمهندس ودة الجزء الاخير من السؤال فى المقابلة


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مع الاسف انا لا اتفق تمام مع الاجابات المطروحة الا بالنسبة للاجابة علي السؤال الاخير 
وسوف اعرض الحلول الان


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (26 أبريل 2009)

السؤال الاول : 
ثلاث احبال (واحد طويل و متوسط و قصير ) وكل حبل في نهايته وزن ثابت( 20 كجم مثلاا)
معني ذلك ان كل حبل بنهايته وزن ثابت 
الاجابة : الاجهاد متساوي 
لانه لا علاقة للطول بالاجهاد وذلك لان Stress = F/a 

السؤال الثاني 
كفاءة ال centrifugal pump اكبر ولا ال axial pump 
الاجابة : لا نستطيع المقارنة لانها تختلف بالنسبة للتطبيق 
فمثلا اذا فرضنا انا هناك مضختان 1 و 2 
رقم 1 لها Pmax = 900 bar 
ورقم 2 لها Pmax = 300 bar 
هل بهذا رقم واحد افضل ؟؟؟
بالتأكيد لا استطيع الحكم الا بالنسبة للتطبيق 
فقد يكون التطبيق يحتاج الي 250 bar 
بالنسبة لرقم 2 لا توجد اي مشاكل فها تؤدي وظيفتها بكفاءة جيدة 
ام بالنسبة لرقم 1 الضغط يعتبر قليل وفي هذه الحالة يزداد معدل leakage بها مما يوضح قلة كفاءتها وهذا يظهر بالكثير من المضخات 
وهذا مثال بسيط جدا للتوضيح فقط وليس كل شئ فهناك الكثير من التطبيقات التي توضح وتحدد وتقارن بين الكفاءة 

السؤال الثالث :
قلم رصاص بين الصباعين (الابهام و السبابة) سن القلم الرصاص علي الابهام و قاعده القلم علي السبابة........اي ضغط هيكون اكبر ؟
الاجابة : الضغط المؤثر علي الابهام (سن القلم)
حيث ان الضغط يتناسب عكسيا مع المساحة P= F/A

ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت الاجابات 
وشكرا جزيلا علي طرح هذا الموضوع 


*


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (27 أبريل 2009)

نعم اتفق مع مهندس احمد ميكانيك فيما عد السؤال الثاني لأني ما عندي علم به


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز احمد الف شكر لكن بعتذر لانى ما وضحتش الشكل بتاع السؤال الاول بص يا مان الشكل عباره عن ثقل ما ليكن 20 kn مربوط عند طرفيه بحبلين يجتمعان بعد ذلك فى نقطه السؤال بيطلب فى اامتى يكون الشد فى هذين الحبلين اقل لما الحبلين يكونو طوال ولا اقل بص
يعنى التقل متوزع على حبلين وطول الحبل او قصرة ها يسبب زاويه للحبل الواحد ولو عملنا اتزان هنلاقى لو الزاويه كبيره هاتزيد القوة فى الحبل لانه لازم يعادل القوة الراسيه بتاعة الثقل 

اما لو الثقل مرفوع بحبل واحد هيكون فعلا الشد واحد مش ها تفرق طول الحبل او قصره وشكر للصبر وقرا كلامى

انا اسف جدا لانى ما بعرفش اشرح كويس وكل اللى يعرفنى عارف كده احسن واحد ياخد المعلومه واوحش واحد يوصلها 
المشكله انها رسمه عبيطه مش عارف ارفعها لان النت وحش جدا 

عندى فيديوهات رائعه ليورك نفسى ارفعها بس المشكله فى النت فيديوهات اكثر من رائعه لو حد فى قريب من مصر الجديده ميدان المحكمة ممكن اديهالو على اسطوانه وهوه يرفعها ويا خد ثواب كبير جدا باذن الله


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (27 أبريل 2009)

eng_mun3m قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى العزيز احمد الف شكر لكن بعتذر لانى ما وضحتش الشكل بتاع السؤال الاول بص يا مان الشكل عباره عن ثقل ما ليكن 20 kn مربوط عند طرفيه بحبلين يجتمعان بعد ذلك فى نقطه السؤال بيطلب فى اامتى يكون الشد فى هذين الحبلين اقل لما الحبلين يكونو طوال ولا اقل بص
> يعنى التقل متوزع على حبلين وطول الحبل او قصرة ها يسبب زاويه للحبل الواحد ولو عملنا اتزان هنلاقى لو الزاويه كبيره هاتزيد القوة فى الحبل لانه لازم يعادل القوة الراسيه بتاعة الثقل
> 
> ...



مشكور يا باشمهندس منعم 
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول كانت اجابتي علي ماوضححه السؤال 
وحضرتك بتعتزر علي عدم توضيحك للسؤال الاول 
مع العلم انا شايف انو واضح ومش محتاج توضيح ( علي حد فهمي من السؤال )
فلي سؤال كيف فهمت السؤال بشكل الثاني ؟؟؟ هل لانك امتحنت نفس الامتحان في شركة جابكو علي مافهمت من حديثك ولا ايه بالضبط 
واخيرا لي طلب هااااااااااااااااام جدا من ehabnageh وهو انو يوضحلنا معني السؤال الاول


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (27 أبريل 2009)

أبي عبدالله خالد قال:


> نعم اتفق مع مهندس احمد ميكانيك فيما عد السؤال الثاني لأني ما عندي علم به



شكرا يا باشمهندس ابي عبدالله خالد لمشاركتك 

يا ريت حد يقول تعليقه علي السؤال الثاني 
وهل الاجابة واضحة ولا مش واضحه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله اخيرا تمكنت من رفع صورة السؤال الاول الرجاء تكون الصورة وضحت واللى مش واصله له الفكرة نحاول نشرحا بتفصيل اكبر 
وشكرا اخى احمد


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة اسؤال التانى لا اعلم فيه شئ ويا ريتنى قلت ذلك من البدايه


----------



## سعودية وكلي فخر (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا
:
:75:​


----------



## م ابوفارس (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ع الموضوع


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

السؤال الثالث الضغط متساوي والقوة والمساحة تختلف بين الابهام والسبابة


----------



## amrhawash (2 مايو 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد محمد عبد السل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.Toti (23 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اضم صوتي للمهندس احمد ميكانيك
واجاباتك مقنعه جدا وتدل على مهندس بجد وحقيقي

احييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## drilling engineer (24 مايو 2011)

انا برده مع مهندس أحمد 

بس سؤال ال pumps لسة ناوى أقرى فيه شوية إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (25 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووور على هذا التوضيح


----------

